# Post workout shake-No Carbs



## musclePer (May 12, 2005)

I have been taking Nitronx for the past 2 months with great gains.  I am now ready to cut back on my creatine intake for the summer and was wondering if anyone can suggest a good post workout shake with about 50g protein, 10gBCAA's and 5g Arginine (these numbers are all similar to nitronx's ingredents but i want something without the 50g of carbs and creatine).  Any suggestions will be useful.


----------



## musclepump (May 12, 2005)

I would suggest finding whatever whey you like, then getting pill-form or additional powder BCAA's.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 12, 2005)

2 1/4 scoops of O.N.'s protein ought to do it.


----------



## musclePer (May 12, 2005)

I've been thinking about ON's whey, has anyone tried CytoSport's Complete Whey?


----------



## hawk05 (May 12, 2005)

ON's whey is pretty good-mixes with water without clumps


----------



## Pirate! (May 12, 2005)

If you want zero carbs, I'd get pure isolate. If you just want low carbs, a blend like Optimum Nutrition's 100% whey is good.


----------



## Sh8kin (May 12, 2005)

I thought Carbs were a + for post WO


----------



## musclePer (May 12, 2005)

I agree that it is necessary to eat carbs post workout, my key word being eat, I'd rather get my carbs from whole food sources than from a powder.  I am looking for any suggestions on new proteins that have been tried by readers.


----------



## Tha Don (May 12, 2005)

you need carbs PWO, so trying to eliminate carbs PWO seems a little counter-productive to me


----------



## APG (May 12, 2005)

i have just ordered some 90+ nutrisport protien, would eating a couple of bananas but just as good as dextrose for simple carbs PWO


----------



## musclepump (May 12, 2005)

If you're cutting, no carbs PWO is fine. When I was cutting I found best results from waiting about an hour after my cardio to eat any carbs.


----------



## Tha Don (May 12, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> i have just ordered some 90+ nutrisport protien, would eating a couple of bananas but just as good as dextrose for simple carbs PWO


no, but i can't remember why! lol... something like bananas restore liver glycogen but not muscle glycogen, for that you need simple sugars such as dextrose and maltodextrin, which create and insulin spike helping the body absorb whey and nutrients a lot faster and more effectively PWO. i think


----------



## Tha Don (May 12, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> If you're cutting, no carbs PWO is fine.


i heard from many guys on here not to cut carbs PWO whilst cutting, as after a hard workout your body needs both carbs and protein, regardless of whether you are bulking or cutting


----------



## APG (May 12, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> no, but i can't remember why! lol... something like bananas restore liver glycogen but not muscle glycogen, for that you need simple sugars such as dextrose and maltodextrin, which create and insulin spike helping the body absorb whey and nutrients a lot faster and more effectively PWO. i think




guess i should order some dextrose then just that my shake takes so god damn sweet!


----------



## musclepump (May 12, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> i heard from many guys on here not to cut carbs PWO whilst cutting, as after a hard workout your body needs both carbs and protein, regardless of whether you are bulking or cutting


 I still had carbs after weight workouts, but I waited an hour after cardio.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 13, 2005)

ON's Pro Complex has 55g protein, and 13"or more"(you know how the advertisements go) grams of BCAAs, 8 grams of glutamine, per serving

4g of carbs


----------

